# Old Bottle Labled Demerol



## Seedy (Mar 28, 2010)

My Father found this digging around the Lake House in NE Oklahoma.  Any idea how old it is?












 Bottom of bottle marked: 
*T1 
 K 14  
 U.S.A.*​


----------



## glass man (Mar 28, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!! IT IS NOT VERY OLD 40S-60S? USUALLY SOMETHING THIS NEW AND IN JUST CLEAR GLASS WOULD HAVE NO VALUE,BUT SINCE THE BOTTLE HAS THE NARCOTIC NAME "DEMEROL" ON IT MAY MAKE IT WORTH A FEW BUCKS. SOMEBODY ROUND THERE HAD SOME SEIOUS PAIN...WELL TILL THEY DRANK OR GOT OF SHOT OF DEMEROL![&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Mar 28, 2010)

LOOKED UP DEMERAL AND WHEN IT FIRST CAME OUT ...1939,SO THE BOTTLE AT LEAST IS NO OLDER THEN THAT. JAMIE


----------



## Seedy (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!  It is an interesting little bottle.  Makes me wonder who needed the stuff...

 Any idea what the markings on the bottom mean?


----------



## glass man (Mar 29, 2010)

WELL THE USA IS OBVIOUS,THE OTHER MARKS PROBABLY GOT TO DO WITH BOTTLE MOLD NUMBERS OR SOMETHING. JAMIE


----------



## haelix (Mar 30, 2010)

take it to your local pharmacy and try to get it refilled[]
 nice bottle


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a vet bottle for filling syringes.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 30, 2010)

99.9% of such bottles aren't worth a penny, but with such embossing i bet you could get 15-20 bucks or more on eBay if you listed it right.


 Too bad it wasn't found still full with label in a basement, then it would fetch 100-200+ if not removed by ebay at the urging of silly prudes.


----------

